

My Conversation with Mark Karpeles of Mt. Gox - emilsedgh
http://www.wickedfire.com/shooting-shit/179038-my-conversation-mark-karpeles-mtgox-2.html#post2164682

======
atgm
There's not a whole lot in the chat that I would have hoped for; more casual
banter than anything.

------
chaseideas
Lol… never thought I'd see a WickedFire link on HN. My life is now complete.
-__-

